# Mi primera reparacion Denon PMA-1315R



## Fortivo (Abr 9, 2009)

Hola compañeros y amigos de esta gran aficion. Tengo un equipo denon que ace 2 años se le destropeo a mi primo y me lo regalo para mi , yo desde entonces me daba mucha pena desarmarlo para cojerle piezas , entonces lo he dejado para cuando tuviera mas conocimiento repararlo y tenerlo para mi , porque veo que es un gran amplificador (denon pma1315r).

bueno el otro dia lo he tenido en la mesa de trabajo y he mirado tensiónes de salida del transformador y todos estan ok, me acuerdo de aquel tiempo que me dijo mi primo que se destropeo en una fiesta , despues de apoyar un vaso de bebida encima y envolcarse encima produciendo un fallo tecnico. 
Yo lo he enchufado a tensión y enciende , selecciona todo el aux, cd, tuner y sigientes activando sus rele correspondientes.
el problema esta en que si le conectas musica por auxiliar o por cd o tuner o cualquier entrada no da salida , no se oye nada por el amplificador, las soldaduras estan ok y la tensión mandada para sus componentes pues tambien estan ok. 

Me han comentado que sin osciloscopio no se puede reparar un amplificador con un fallo tan integrado, no se si es verdad o no pero me gustaria repararlo , no se que abra destruido el liquido que le callo dentro, pero no se ve nada quemado.

un saludo amigos y muchas gracias de antemano

PD: si algien tiene el diagrama o esquema de circuito del denon pma1315r , si no es molestia de prestarmelo se lo agradesco ya que no lo encuentro en ningun lado  un gran saludo .


----------



## capitanp (Abr 9, 2009)

este no?


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 9, 2009)

el mismo capitanp


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 9, 2009)

Fortivo dijo:
			
		

> ......me dijo mi primo que se destropeo en una fiesta , despues de apoyar un vaso de bebida encima y envolcarse encima produciendo un fallo......


Si se le volcó algo encima trata de buscar rastros de manchas sobre las placas como para tener una primera orientación sobre donde puede estar la falla.


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 9, 2009)

hola fogonazo, las manchas estan en toda la zona del amplificador , donde estan los disipadores y esos 2 condensadores de carga gigantes, la placa esta toda rara, o sea como si le callo algo ace tiempo y se quedo como pegajoza  y media como si fuera humedad pero canelita ... se nota q solo fue por ahi porque los puentes superficiales estan medios oxidaditos.

no se si este amplificador tendra merito repararlo , yo creo que si . un saludo y gracias


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 9, 2009)

bueno amigos yo mañana les cuelgo fotos del amplificador y por donde veo las fallas , yo me voy a dormir porque si no mañana se me ace todo tarde , un saludo a todos y asta mañana¡


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 9, 2009)

En casos así suelo ser "Drástico":
Placa afuera desengrasante, detergente pincel y agua una ves retirada toda la "pegajosidad" un ligero enjuague con alcohol isopropílico y la dejo secar un par de horas al sol.
Luego comienzo a revisar la falla, y en alguna oportunidad salió andando luego del lavado.


----------



## Fortivo (Jun 14, 2009)

Muy buenas,que tal todos? , hace tiempo de este post pero al no tener tiempo no pude continuar y para no abrir otro post prefiero seguir con este   .

       Como comentaba , a este amplificador se le derramó algún líquido dentro de él, por lo que se ve,solo afectó a la placa de amplificación , porque el sistema funciona pero no amplifica. Esta es la imagen de la placa:
((si la quieren ver en grande con guardarla basta , la abren y listo))

       Como se ve en la fotografia , el canal derecho está afectado por ese líquido que se cayó encima. Otro problema que encontramos es que el circuito tiene un integrado de la propia fábrica Denon que podría estar afectado,pero sería complicado encontrar dicho integrado ya que en tiendas comunes no suministran debido a que no hay equivalente.

        ¿Será rentable reparar este Denon?
     Saludos.


----------



## santiago (Jun 14, 2009)

si no podes hacerla andar o revivirla, yo que vos le armaría otro amplificador de similar potencia

si estas interesado date una vuelta por el foro que hay cientos de diagramas funcionando, en diagramas amplificador hay uno de 100w que se banca cargas de hasta 2 omhs que te andaría perfecto hasta para el disipador , lo podes alimentar con tensiones entre los 25v simétricos hasta los 50 vdc simétricos

saludos


----------



## electrodan (Jun 14, 2009)

Te recomiendo que la próxima vez que pongas una imagen, uses los "thumbnails" que te ofrece el servidor de imagen, así se puede ver el post bien sin tener que esperar a que cargue la pesada imágen.


----------



## Fortivo (Jun 14, 2009)

santiago dijo:
			
		

> si no podes hacerla andar o revivirla, yo que vos le armaría otro amplificador de similar potencia
> 
> si estas interesado date una vuelta por el foro que hay cientos de diagramas funcionando, en diagramas amplificador hay uno de 100w que se banca cargas de hasta 2 omhs que te andaría perfecto hasta para el disipador , lo podes alimentar con tensiones entre los 25v simétricos hasta los 50 vdc simétricos
> 
> saludos



ok. yo voy a hacer lo posible por revivirla , que denon es denon y si puedo pues mejor, sino pues montare en su carcaza otro amplificador sin casi ningun problema.

Otra cosa AGRADEZCO a alguien si tiene el esquematico de este denon y me lo podria pasar , me ayudaria de mucho, lo he buscado hasta bajo tierra y no ahi manera.

Electrodan , perdona por postear la imagen de esta forma , utilizare el thumbnails   


Un saludo a todos y gracias por el apoyo! .


----------



## electrodan (Jun 14, 2009)

OK, voy a ver si te consigo el circuito o manual de servicio.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 14, 2009)

Asi asimple vista, y sin medir nada, y viendo que no tenes TR explotados. Podriamos pensar en el sistema de detexion de continua en la salida. 

Pero como dicen los muchachos primero limpie bien esa placa con alcohol, detergente con agua, alcohol nuevamente deje secar bien y luego a medir. 

Tester en mano, mida diodos y TR. si  encuentra algo raro saque y mida fuera de la placa.  
Me imagino que los capa que faltan los saco UD. 

Osciloscopio? naaaa

Simplemente con tester y un seguidor de señal pones en marcha este amplificador. 

si no tenes seguidor de señal, podes usar los parlantitos de una PC con un capasitor en serie con uno de los canales. .

si despues de lavar y medir, esta todo ok. podes hacer lo siguiente. 
Probando primero con un solo canal. 

Desolda los TR de potencia. dale alimentacion y señal.  y verificando que la señal llegue a la placa. 
Luego vas siguiendo la señal hasta que se pierda en algunas de las etapas. 

Es cuestion de medir e ir escuchando. 

Pero apuesto $100 al optoacoplador de la derecha que esta bien sucio y con las patas oxidadas, seguramente es el detector de continua y quedo cruzado. 


PD: Esto con Fernet no sucede.


----------



## Fortivo (Jun 16, 2009)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Asi asimple vista, y sin medir nada, y viendo que no tenes TR explotados. Podriamos pensar en el sistema de detexion de continua en la salida.
> 
> Pero como dicen los muchachos primero limpie bien esa placa con alcohol, detergente con agua, alcohol nuevamente deje secar bien y luego a medir.
> 
> ...




Hola amigo karapalida.
si , los condensadores que faltan lo he sacado yo, tambien he detectado 2 resistencias en un canal ((y mas raro es el menos afectado por el liquido))que son de 470ohm y cuando la mido da 1.8Mohm, tambien detecte un poco mas arriba del optoaclopador un diodo zener que por culpa del liquido perdio una patilla. 

otra cosa, me da a mi que este amplificador fue reparado anteriormente, porque tiene 6 TR iguales y 2 diferentes en el canal que tiene las resistencias raras antes comentadas.

seguire revisandolo poco a poco , lo que pasa que el zener no se que valor tiene porque no se le ve y ademas no tengo el circuito de servicio para verificar cual es.

un saludo ¡¡


----------



## Fortivo (Jun 19, 2009)

Buenas amigos, tengo una duda, ¿¿como puedo detectar el valor de un diodo zener si esta destropeado y no se ve la numeracion?

reparar esto va a ser una locura porque sin el manual de reparacion me voy a volver loco D

saludos.


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hola Fortivo
si aun sigues interesado en reparar el Denon te dejo este link, alli puedes conseguir el manual de servicio.

http://www.user-manuals.com/shopping_cart.php

Salu2
Mac


----------

